# Suffer not the Xeno to Live



## Necrosis

Scinivelia II is an Imperial Hive world in Segmentum Tempestus. The sector was colonized in 642.M35. Nearby planets are usually Agri Worlds or Feral Worlds, Scinivelia IV is the only forge world in the system. Scinivelia II vast population has greatly contributed to the ranks of the Imperial Guard over the millennia as many young citizens join the Imperial Guard In order to escape from harsh lives of working in factories and the brutal gang warfare. Recently the planetary governor was killed in an explosion. The Arbite investigation hinted toward the possibility of a Genestealer infestation. Judge Darius Bauer declared planet-wide Martial Law and has taken command of the planet. Despite the Arbite’s best efforts, the Genestealers have remained painfully elusive. The Broodlord at the source of the infestation has marshaled a force too strong and organized to defeat without outside aid. Even elements of the PDF have fallen under the Broodlord’s alien influence. Left with no other choice, Judge Bauer sent out a distress message which was picked up by the Inquisition.

Lord Inquisitor Arrius Tran tasked Sylivian Rector, a newly appointed Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos with the burden of eliminating this threat. A squad of the Deathwatch Adeptus Astartes Chapter has been attached to the Inquisitor’s task force. The Strike Cruiser Abrogation has been commissioned by the Inquisitor to deliver the Kill-Team to their destination and assist them in completing their mission.


This is redone version of my previous rp which failed to start due to it using the Dark Heresy rules. Thus this version will just be a Heresy Online normal rp rules. I am looking for at least four death watch characters although more would be nice. If you don't want to be a death watch marine you can always be an Inquisitor agent who has just been transferred to Inquisitor Sylivian retinue.

Here is the Space Marine Character Sheet:
Name: 
Chapter: 
Specialty: (Tactical Marine, Apothecary...etc)
Appearance: 
History: 
Personality: 
Weapons: 
Equipment: 
Other Info:


Here is the Inquisitor Agent Character Sheet:
Name:
Specialty: (Crusader, Storm Trooper... etc)
Appearance:
History:
Personality:
Weapons:
Equipment:
Other Info:

If you have any questions feel free to pm me or to post a text.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

What equipment limitations are there? I mean will it be strictly the wargear each character type has access to or will you be limiting what can be taken (pretty much so it doesn't turn into everyone with heavy bolters with suspensors, carrying thunder hammers/power weapons, etc LOL). I think I'd like to get in on one of these as I haven't in a while LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Necrosis

For marines they will have basic standard gear and some special ammunition. As for Inquisitor agents they can get some more specialized equipment. In the end if I find someone to have to much equipment I will reduce it.


----------



## Serpion5

How wide are you allowing the inquisitor agents to be? 

For example, can I play as a blank or will you limit it to codex henchmen? 

I ask because having a blank and mystic in the same unit could get awkward or interesting, but I want your thoughts on that before I commit.


----------



## Necrosis

I'm willing to be very board. If you want to be a blank or mystic go ahead. If you want to be a redemptionist (sp?) go ahead.


----------



## Serpion5

Name: Valerie

Specialty: Blank. Also heavily trained in sword arts.

Appearance: 5'9" with a slim build. Medium length brown hair tied back in a ponytail. Green eyes and fair skin. She wears a light grey bodyglove under her casual wear, typically a simple blue jacket and similar coloured jeans.

History: Discovered accidentally by agents of the Black Ships searching for psykers on her homeworld. Only thirteen years old at the time, Val was inducted into the schola under special tuition due to her nature. Despite wanting nothing more than to be like everyone else, every attempt she made to form a relationship with another student failed. Only after an attempt at intimace caused real physical harm to a fellow student with innate psychic abilities did her tutor see fit to reveal her nature to her. Since that day she spent the next five years undergoing combat training and pariah training, as her tutor revealed himself as an agent of the Inquisition and explained to her what she was.

Only at the end of her extensive training did she truly accept what she was.

Personality: Valerie has become outspoken and honest, seeing no point in hiding what she is or pretending to be something else. Despite being shunned, her loyalty is absolute and her dedication unwavering. She is more than willing to lay down her life for the other members of her unit for the good of the Imperium.

Weapons: Valerie carries two short swords. Not power weapons, not chainswords, just standard combat blades fashioned after butterfly knives. She also has a belt of throwing knives concealed beneath her jacket.

Equipment: Val does not wear armour, preferring to use cover and shadows to protect herself. Besides this, she wears a small repressor, to nullify her latent anti psyker aura when in the vicinity of others.

Other Info: Despite claiming to have accepted her role as a pariah, in truth Valerie is deeply afraid of being alone.

- - -

Is this okay?


----------



## Necrosis

Welcome Aboard Serpion.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

Name: Carlton "Firebeard" Corazion

Specialty: Redemption Priest

Appearance: standing 6'6" and weighing 260lbs. He is a tower of a man compared to most, and is nearly all muscle. He is bald, and has obvious burn scars atop his head, where hair will no longer grow. However his beard is lush and long and bright red. His Robes cover most his flesh except his head, and hid the bionics he has in his arm. 

History: Firebeard has spent his entire life in the service of the emperor. Raised in a Monistary within the hive world, Firebeard has never gone off world, His devotion to the Emperor is absolute, and he proved so when he 'purified' 47 people in a cult that was tainted. 47 people including his brother and two sisters. He saw to it personally so there could be no taint on his honor. He is most famously known for using his eviscerator to cut his way into the secure bunker of a high noble and then purify him with fire, after proving he had been trading resources with xenos friendly space pirates. His devotion and ability to get results gained the notice of political figures, and that of the inquisition. 

Personality: His fervor is absolute, and to the casual observer he would appear as a man blinded with faith, unable to use logic... but that is what he would have you believe. Firebeard is really quite diligent in his pursuits of the unclean, and very resourceful in using the wicked against one another.

Weapons: Firebeard carrys with him, his holy regalia and An eviscerator with a combi-flamer attached that he has named "Retribution". (An Eviscerator is a two handed chainfist)

Equipment: he also has several bionic implants, nearly replacing his right arm, some of his internal organs, and his right eye. Allowing him to see infrared, as well as seeing in low light condition. However this plays havoc with his dept perception, so he sticks to melee or flamer range. 

Other Info: He believes The clergy is the best at understanding the will of the Emperor, however he has recently come to the understanding that the Inquisition is the best at enforcing it.


----------



## Necrosis

Welcome to the Ordo Xenos.


----------



## darkreever

Actually G0DSMACKED, an eviscerator is an oversized or two handed chainsword and not an chainfist. A chainfist is simply a powerfist with a chainsword attached, so that it to may make use of the powerfield afforded by the weapon.


----------



## Necrosis

I think what Godsmacked was "trying" to say is that Eviscerators are similar to chainfist as they have the same rules in warhammer 40k table top. Also GODSMACKED, I think you meant Exterminator and not combi flamer. Exterminator are a one shot flamer that you can put on Eviscerators.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

Yes necrosis is right. In the daemonhuter rule book, (which lists the eviscerator as a weapon for the inquisitor and his agents) :

Eviscerator: This is a grotesquely large two-handed chainsword. In its military capacity, it must be wielded in both hands and so cannot be used in combination with another close combat weapon. It is treated in all other respects as a chainfist.

this codex is online at this link


----------



## Protoss119

Name: Mikhael Doukas, 276 (born 723.M41)
Chapter: Stormhunters
Specialty: 5th Company Veteran (Sternguard)

Appearance: Mikhael's one remaining eye is brown like many Astartes; the other is bionic and casts a green glow. He also sports a graying brown mound of hair (flattop-style, basically) and whitish-tan skin when not affected by the Melanochrome. Apart from this, he is little different than any other Space Marine, being of average height and weight for an Astartes.

Mikhael's armor is identical to Mk VII Aquila armor with two exceptions; his helmet and his greaves were both scavenged from Mk VI Corvus armor. His helmet is partially hollowed out enough to fit and interface with his bionic eye. Mikhael's chestplate bears an Iron Skull awarded to him for his prowess in combat and both of his greaves bear a gothic numeral V, though the latter will likely be painted over once he begins his service in the Deathwatch. On his right pauldron is a purity seal granted by Chaplain Dethicar and held in place by a silvery wax seal.

History: Mikhael first saw service in the Damocles Crusade as a scout in the 10th Company. He shared in his brothers' growing hatred of the alien, the Tau in particular, and in their disdain for the Codex Astartes as a result of deteriorating relations with the Ultramarines. At the conclusion of the Crusade, he was promoted to full Battle Brother status.

Since then, Mikhael has waged a near-constant war on any alien he can find, and his devotion has raised him to the rank of Veteran in the 5th Company, but he soon found to his frustration that he could advance no further. Observing this, the 5th Company Captain, Apothecary Mezzermius, and Chaplain Dethicar petitioned Chapter Master Theridus to send him into the ranks of the Deathwatch. Much to the annoyance of Ordo Xenos Inquisitor Julius, Theridus forwarded Mikhael to Inquisitor Rector for consideration.

Personality: Mikhael reflects the best and the worst traits of the Stormhunters chapter as a whole. At his best, he is cunning, stoic, and tireless in his pursuit of the alien. At his worst, he is ruthless, cold-hearted, and even prejudiced against Codex chapters and their members.

Weapons: Mikhael typically arms himself with a simple Godwyn-pattern Boltgun, usually with a M40 Targeting Scope mounted on top and a mono-edged bayonet underneath the barrel. He prefers drum magazines despite their reputation as being prone to jamming. As well, he carries an Astartes Mk. III Bolt Pistol, also mounted with a M40 Targeting Scope, as a sidearm.

Equipment: Mikhael always carries at least 2 frag grenades and 2 krak grenades, all mounted next to the pouches on his belt. He also carries 2 drum magazines of special issue ammunition in separated pouches. One is filled with Kraken bolts and the other filled with Vengeance rounds so as to maximize his flexibility. Mikhael will almost always carry a Repair Cement dispenser in one of his pouches for quick field repairs.

Other Info: The Stormhunters are organized differently from other Codex chapters - see the Stormhunters thread/doc for more info.

Hopefully that isn't too overpowered, but let me know if it is and I'll tone it down.


----------



## Necrosis

Just wondering why do you have a Godwyn patter boltgun. That is the bolter of the sisters of battle.


----------



## Protoss119

Necrosis said:


> Just wondering why do you have a Godwyn patter boltgun. That is the bolter of the sisters of battle.


Eh? I thought the SoB one was the Godwyn-Deaz pattern, unless they're one and the same.


----------



## Kettu

Godwyn is Marines
Godwyn-Deaz is Sisters.

Don't mind me, just lurking.


----------



## Necrosis

Kettu said:


> Godwyn is Marines
> Godwyn-Deaz is Sisters.
> 
> Don't mind me, just lurking.


My bad. Thanks for clearing that up.

Edit: As for your character being accepted this video should will tell you if he is in or not:


----------



## Protoss119

This Is Delicious!

YESH! YESH!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Nexus Vaddon 
Chapter: Crimson Fists
Speciality: Apothecary

Appearance: Vaddon is a solidly built marine, stockier than some of his brethren but still a dominating figure. He has auburn eyes which match that of his hair, though he has it cut short. He is clean shaven and has one scar on his head, on his left cheek made by an ork choppa. His armour is the white armour of the Apothecary, with the chapter symbol on his left shoulder pad. His helm is red to de-notate his chapter with green lenses and his entire right leg is biotic and his left fist is painted red to show his chapter.

History: Vaddon was always a compassionate child, which he carries on as an apothecary. He was born upon the Crimson Fist homeworld Rynn just outside the capital of New Rynn City. His family worked in the agricultural fields that the world Rynn was famous before, which all their children helped with. Vaddon was the youngest and although he did help he dreamed of a better life. He thought he would become a doctor or a medic for the Planetary Defence Force, no longer toiling in the fields. He even attended when the Space Marine trials , believing that he could join and make a difference.

When he excelled where others failed in the trials he did not gloat or celebrate like the other boys, he stayed calm and quiet not really able to comprehend what he just accomplished. He was chosen to serve the Emperor as a member of the Crimson Fists Chapter. He studied hard as a novice, taking particular interest in the whole implantation process. He was picked out to be an Apothecary and studied under Apothecary Ethus. He soon became a full astartes and Apothecary and was inducted to the second company.

His most notable contribution was that of the battle for his homeworld. He fought with his brothers of the second company inside the very city he grew up around, New Rynn City, administering the Emperor's Peace when a brother could no longer fight, and saving them where he could. All through the battle for the planet he did he sacred charge, take the geeneseed from the fallen so that it could be used for future generations. He fought bravely as well having himself have to be operated on when he lost his leg to an ork nobs power claw. He was only saved by his trusty brothers, who gifted him with a powerful bionic leg.

Personality: Vaddon is a calm and collected individual, not known for rash actions but to think everything out before actually doing it. He shows a strong sense of compassion, which he utilises with his patients. Even though he is calm and collected it doesn't affect his combat prowess, fighting like a true Astartes in battle. He gets along with non astartes easily, acting kind towards them and earning their trust. 

Weapons: Vaddon carries with him his bolter "Elixir" which has caused the death of many greenskin and other enemies of the Emperor. He also carries the Chainsword "Lightbringer" bringing the light of the Emperor to those that turn from him.

Equipment: Narthecium and Reductor, field medi pack, two krak grenades and he wears Mark 7 Aquilla armour, targeting sight for his bolter. He also carries an auspex on his hip.

Other Info: He has been seconded to the Fist company or Crusade company, and will join them after his stint in the Inquisition, his age is that of 237 and he is rumoured to become head of the apothecarium soon.


----------



## Necrosis

Lord Ramo said:


> Name: Nexus Vaddon
> Chapter: Crimson Fists
> Speciality: Apothecary
> 
> Appearance: Vaddon is a solidly built marine, stockier than some of his brethren but still a dominating figure. He has auburn eyes which match that of his hair, though he has it cut short. He is clean shaven and has one scar on his head, on his left cheek made by an ork choppa. His armour is the white armour of the Apothecary, with the chapter symbol on his left shoulder pad. His helm is red to de-notate his chapter with green lenses and his entire right leg is biotic and his left fist is painted red to show his chapter.
> 
> History: Vaddon was always a compassionate child, which he carries on as an apothecary. He was born upon the Crimson Fist homeworld Rynn just outside the capital of New Rynn City. His family worked in the agricultural fields that the world Rynn was famous before, which all their children helped with. Vaddon was the youngest and although he did help he dreamed of a better life. He thought he would become a doctor or a medic for the Planetary Defence Force, no longer toiling in the fields. He even attended when the Space Marine trials , believing that he could join and make a difference.
> 
> When he excelled where others failed in the trials he did not gloat or celebrate like the other boys, he stayed calm and quiet not really able to comprehend what he just accomplished. He was chosen to serve the Emperor as a member of the Crimson Fists Chapter. He studied hard as a novice, taking particular interest in the whole implantation process. He was picked out to be an Apothecary and studied under Apothecary Ethus. He soon became a full astartes and Apothecary and was inducted to the second company.
> 
> His most notable contribution was that of the battle for his homeworld. He fought with his brothers of the second company inside the very city he grew up around, New Rynn City, administering the Emperor's Peace when a brother could no longer fight, and saving them where he could. All through the battle for the planet he did he sacred charge, take the geeneseed from the fallen so that it could be used for future generations. He fought bravely as well having himself have to be operated on when he lost his leg to an ork nobs power claw. He was only saved by his trusty brothers, who gifted him with a powerful bionic leg.
> 
> Personality: Vaddon is a calm and collected individual, not known for rash actions but to think everything out before actually doing it. He shows a strong sense of compassion, which he utilises with his patients. Even though he is calm and collected it doesn't affect his combat prowess, fighting like a true Astartes in battle. He gets along with non astartes easily, acting kind towards them and earning their trust.
> 
> Weapons: Vaddon carries with him his bolter "Elixir" which has caused the death of many greenskin and other enemies of the Emperor. He also carries the Chainsword "Lightbringer" bringing the light of the Emperor to those that turn from him.
> 
> Equipment: Narthecium and Reductor, field medi pack, two krak grenades and he wears Mark 7 Aquilla armour, targeting sight for his bolter. He also carries an auspex on his hip.
> 
> Other Info: He has been seconded to the Fist company or Crusade company, and will join them after his stint in the Inquisition/


Welcome to Death Watch.


----------



## Therizza

Name: Arminius Furien
Chapter: Ultramarines
Specialty: 1st Company Veteran

Appearance: Immensely muscled, even for an Astartes, Arminius stands eye to eye with the tallest of his Battle-Brothers. Having sustained many wounds throughout the years from combat with Tyranids and other xenos alike, Arminius' face is scarred in several places. His scalp is shaven, and he wears a short cut goatee which is starting to grey. 

His armor is of the Mk VII pattern and decorated with the heraldry of his Chapter and his Company.

History: Arminius was born in 703.M41 to a small farming family on the planet Prandium. Records of his birth and early life on that planet have since been destroyed. 

He was christened a full fledged Battle-Brother in 742.M41, and it was not long until he would thrown headlong into the maelstrom of battle. As a member of the 3th Company during the hellacious Battle for Macragge, Arminius fought and killed countless Tyranid horrors and witnessed as his Battle-Brothers were shred to pieces or disintegrated before his very eyes. Haunted to this day with both sadness and rage at the Brothers he lost in their battle with Hivefleet Behemoth, Arminius still remembers vividly the scene in the Northern fortress when his unit found the veterans of 1st Company.

Since that time, Arminius has been placed in the Veteran 1st Company after several decades of service with the Tyrannic War Veterans. During his time with the Tyrannic War Veterans, he learned how to use krak grenades as close combat weapons when combating Tyranids.

Personality: On the exterior, Arminius may seem gruff, but his judgment is sound. He is a constant planner, and his patience is without end. Despite these traits, in combat, he is a force of nature, lashing out with deadly accurate bolter fire as well as armored boot and gauntleted first. Combat is where Arminius can exorcise his demons from the past, and only in the midst of his foe does he believe he can avenge his fallen comrades.

Weapons: Astartes MK IIIsx Boltgun, Frag and Krak grenades, Boltpistol, Chain Sword blessed by his company Chaplain before his assignment to the Deathwatch.

Equipment: Arminius carries Hellfire rounds in several extra magazines

Other Info: Upon hearing of his orders to join the Deathwatch, Arminius could not help but grin at the opportunity to kill xenos in the Emperor's name.

Edited the sword
Edited his age: mixed up my 7 for a 2...


----------



## Necrosis

If you can change the power sword to a chain sword or a mono sword. Cause I don't want Death Watch Space Marines Characters starting with power weapons. Everything else looks fine.

Edit: Accepted!


----------



## Necrosis

Just a question to pose to everyone, would you all be fine if I started the rp with the current amount of players or do you want to wait for more people to join? If we did start I would add a few npcs to the group that would eventually be replaced as more people joined. So tell me what you think.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

i am good to go. if you want to allow others to join mid-stride i am cool with that too.


----------



## Protoss119

I'm good for it. If you want I can roll up another Spess Mehreen, but it's up to you.


----------



## Necrosis

Just stick with one character.


----------



## Lord Ramo

If you wanna start now, then I am up to the task.


----------



## Therizza

I'm down to start


----------



## Necrosis

Okay we will start this weekend or when I get bored and decide to start.


----------



## Therizza

It Has Begun!


----------



## Necrosis

For a second I thought this was the action thread. I was like "WTF 3 pages". lol, keep up the good posting.


----------



## Therizza

I've got a question. How much does the Killteam know about the mission? Do we just know that we are fighting tyranids, or that this is a genestealer purge, etc.


----------



## Necrosis

We are expecting to do a genestealer purge but we are also considering the possibility for an early Tyranid invasion. Sorry for not clearing that up.


----------



## Protoss119

Will the marines have time for an exercise? It doesn't really matter whether they do or not, but I'm just asking.

Also, I take it they'll have to enter a different room to drill in? If so, how far from the hangar would it be?


----------



## Necrosis

Sorry that I haven't updated yet but I will make an update either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Therizza

Great little fire fight we have going on! Keep up the quality posts!


----------



## Therizza

Is this thread still a go?


----------



## Protoss119

I'm kind of wondering that as well. I think we're still waiting on Godsmacked and then we're free for an update.


----------



## G0DSMACKED

damn sorry didnt' realize you were waiting on me... OMW!


----------



## Therizza

yea, jeeze! just kidding.


----------



## Necrosis

Looks like this thread made it's will be back roll. I'll make an update tomorrow.


----------



## Protoss119

We all know it rolls natural 20s anyh--

...shit, wrong game.


----------



## Therizza

you gotta confirm that crit


----------



## Necrosis

Sorry for not making a post yesterday, something came up with my online course. I'll try to make a post today. Once again I apologize.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

If you guys are still taking players, I would like to join in as a Librarian, will have a profile for him sometime soon for you


----------



## Necrosis

We ares still currently accepting.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Name: Nemius Uclin, 213

Chapter: Crimson Fists

Specialty: Librarian

Appearance: Nemius is rather tall, for an Astartes, and wears the Mark VII Aquila Power Armor. His armor is fitted with a psychic hood to amplify his power.
His helmet resembles the Mark IV Maximus helm. He is bald, with deep blue eyes and is cleanly shaven.

History: Nemius has fought the alien numerous times before, lending his psychic prowess in combat to several other Adeptus Astartes Chapters when the need has arisen. He is most noted for being the sole survivor of a unit that was sieged by a Tyranid onslaught, claiming to have brought down 2 Carnifexes on his own. No one can truly attest to this, but he claims it to be true.

He is familiar with many of the alien species out there, but has a special hatred for the Tau, who killed a close friend to him during a cease fire to combat the Orks. The Tau Warrior who killed him claimed it was the Astartes' fault, saying that he broke the cease fire and tried to kill him, which was an obvious lie due to the gun shot wound being on the back of the Space Marine's head. When the cease fire was withdrawn later that year, Nemius personally sought out the Tau Warrior and crushed the life out of him.

Personality: Nemius usually displays a somewhat kind demeanor for a Space Marine, making it easier for him to interact with those who are not Astartes. However, when presented with the threat of the Tau, he completely changes into an aggressive, angry, ruthless warrior, and will stop at nothing to kill the vile aliens.

Weapons: Nemius carries the standard issue bolt pistol as well as a force halberd.

Equipment: Nemius carries with him 2 Nova Grenades and 2 Fragmentation Grenades, as well as a special charm bearing the Crimson Fist chapter symbol on it. He also tends to carry around a Data-Slate, in case it ever becomes useful. Nemius will never leave the house without his psy-focus, The Book of Inclin.

Other info: When in battle with Tau, he tends to forget about anything else going around him, other than the enemy. He becomes very difficult to talk to.

Let me know what you think


----------



## Necrosis

Nova grenades?
*goes and looks it up*

Edit: Accepted.


----------



## Necrosis

Sorry I haven't posted but I'm really busy with exams and work. I don't seem to have much free time anymore.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

It's all good, subbed the thread so I'm keeping an eye on things


----------



## Therizza

Papasmurf, you could post something about your libby in our little firefight... some exploding Dark Eldar heads would be cool!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

lol yea i could show up, and leave it up to necro to figure out where i came from lol


----------



## Lord Ramo

Very nice to see another crimson fist here


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Well you guys popped all the baddies, so I guess I will have to show up at your next location when he updates


----------



## Necrosis

Just say a bunch of true borns armed with splinter carbines showed up down the hall.


----------



## Midge913

I assume you are still acceptin players Necrosis? If so I will get a character up and posted in the next day or so depending on my schedule. I would love to participate.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

yeah i would like to join my character will be up today


----------



## Midge913

Here is mine. Hopefully there is still room and you can work me in. 

Name: Numetor Tu'lan, 274 (born 725.M41)

Chapter: Salamanders, 1st Company

Specialty: Sternguard Veteran

Appearance: Like all his brethren Numetor has coal black skin and red eyes, the trade mark of those born on Nocturne. His height and weight are average for a space marine. Numetor keeps his face and scalp clean shaven and even though he has seen over two centuries of service with the Salamanders he has no scars or bionics. Numetor’s right shoulder pad bears an inlaid Iron Skull and Imperial Laurel, both awarded during the Second War for Armageddon, his left bears an inlaid Salamander chapter symbol in ivory, some of Numetor’s own work. 

History: over the course of his service with the Salamanders Numetor has served in multiple capacities and has shown his exceptional talents for the art of war. He served in the 6th scout company after his induction. From there he moved to serve with the 5th Company as a tactical marine. After his service there he was promoted to the 2nd company as an assault marine where he perfected his talents in close quarters combat. After close to 50 years serving in this capacity, Numetor moved to the ranks of the Devastators in the 2nd company, where in the year 861.M41 he was promoted to Veteran-Sergeant. 

In the capacity of Sergeant for the 1st Devastator Squad for the Second company that he lead his squad to many substantial achievements during the Badab War, and for those accomplishments he was elevated to the 1st company and assigned to a Stergaurd Veteran squad where his talents for ranged weaponry would be put to good use in both the Second and Third war for Armageddon. 

His name was submitted to the Ordo Xenos by Chapter Master Tu’Shan himself after receiving a request for aid from the Inquistion regarding the situation on Scinivelia II, where he believed that Numetor’s well rounded skills would be valuable in bringing the confrontation to a close. 

Personality: Numetor is a good humored individual who faces all challenges and adversaries in the same manner. It is his belief that a Space Marine with absolute faith in the Emperor can overcome anything and his service record seems to support that mindset. It is not uncharacteristic for one fighting next to Numetor to hear him laughing in the face of his enemy, taking extreme joy in the very act of war. His decisions are based on centuries of experience against every imaginable foe, and there is very little that surprises or worries him. Numetor feels no of the tension that inevitably works its way into inter-chapter relationships and he welcomes all Marines as brothers in the same fight now matter what tactics or tenants they adhere to. 

Weapons: Numetor carries a standard issue sickle magazine bolt pistol and a chainsword. His real penchant being for melta-weapons and flamers, he has brought with him a Combi-flamer that he has carried in many engagements since his induction in the Firedrakes. 

Equipment: Numetor carries several Krak grenades with him at all times and never leaves home without a melta bomb, a hold over reliance from his times with the 2nd company assault squads. 

As far as what I PM'd you about just let me know what you think.

By the way Papasmurf that was nicely done.


----------



## Necrosis

Can you change the heavy flamer into a combi flamer? Aside from that everything else looks fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Thanks Midge ^^


----------



## Necrosis

Also I promise to make a post tonight (my time which is gmt -8 hours). If I do not, neg rep the shit out of me.


----------



## Midge913

I have made the change to a combi-flamer. Glad to be aboard.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Name: Helmut, 346

Chapter: Blood angels

Specialty: honour guard 

Appearance: Helmut is a blonde man with pale skin and blue eyes. like all blood angels he is obsessed with his body and if something were to go wrong with it he would most probably succumb to the black rage. Because of this he protects his face because he knows this. 

History: Helmut was born near the equator of Baal he was surprisingly handsome and was an almost perfect child. He was perfect except for the fact that if he was told something by some one he trusted he would do it. But he was physical and he soon was chosen to take the the test to become a blood angel he passed this easily and soon was a scout. 

as a scout Helmut learned all he needed to advance but that advancement did not come until the battle of daemon prince crag. His squad was told to take out the bloodthirster that would cause havoc to the gun lines. The bloodthirster lashed out his blood coloured whip that took out most of the squad. Helmut kept shooting for long enough that the stormraven swooped down. A few melta gun shots later the bloodthirster was no more.

as a tactical marine Helmut continued to do well he was the fearless man that stopped the hole squad fleeing. The Sargent cant flee if a member of his squad is not, and neither can his marines. so soon the squad had a reputation for staying fast when none else did. when commander Manfred's honour guard fled in battle he decided to find out who made Helmut's squad so fearless. A few days later Helmut had been assigned to the honour guard. 

he excelled in his position standing firm when even Manfred was terrified he saved his commander more times then he could count. Manfred was so deeply gratified that his name was put forward to help the inqusition's problem on Scinivelia II. 

Personality: Helmut is simple and seems not to feel fear even if Chaos itself was facing him this has earned him the nickname blood heart. he is also strangely trusting to people he has known for a long time. so the inqusition has told all of the team to make sure he does not turn chaos. But they accepted him, for one of the team must turn chaos for him to. 

Weapons: Helmut is armed with his trusty chain axe called 'sanguine's wrath' on his arms are his two angelus bolters he is the only space marine that has been given them without becoming a sanguinary guard it is believed this is so because he is soon to become one 

Equipment: Helmut has like all honour guard wears golden power armour. Helmut loves the colour gold as he believes it is the opposite of all he hates the black rage and chaos and he believes only pure can wear it to. but his lack of skill in using his jet pack means he rarely uses it


----------



## Necrosis

I have mix feelings with a Sanguinary guard. I mean you start off with better armour and weapons from everyone else. Later on the rp you can become one but I don't want players starting off at such a high rank.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

should i tone it down to honour guard it would not take long


----------



## Necrosis

Honour Guard is fine.


----------



## Jackinator

Still taking characters ?

If so, here's my contribution

Name: Marcus Gloq

Speciality: Bounty Hunter

Appearance: While only 5’11 his slim form disguises a wiry, but powerful frame. His hair is pure white, a genetic flaw found in the people of his home world. Guarded eyes gaze out of a harsh, dark skinned face. He generally wears a black, commissar style storm coat for the easy concealment of weaponry over a grey body glove. When not remaining inconspicuous he will also wear an ammunition sling of grenades and ammo.

History: Marcus has moved around since he first became caught up in the criminal underworld of his home planet, Spiritus. Beginning as a bounty hunter he became a renowned tracker, however, he soon became caught up in the upper echelons of society, eventually becoming the body guard of one of the noble houses who lavished him with wealth in order to maintain his services. A purge of the nobility of Spiritus resulted in him being cast loose once again, the heresy of his employers shook him to the core and he became a strong adherent to the Imperial Creed, despite numerous clashes with their priests in the past. He joined the inquisition and never looked back, his skills making him an invaluable addition to many missions but he has never settled on a single Inquisitor.

Personality: Marcus is guarded and softly spoken, belying his harsh features, however, he is generally friendly and is not one to hold grudges. Despite his somewhat murky past Marcus has never shown any sign of disloyalty and is a strong willed and brave man, although a little unstable, prone to sudden mood swings. 

Weapons: As long as he is not trying to be inconspicuous he will carry a combat shotgun, something he values for it’s versatility and capacity for destruction. He also carries an auto-pistol of a design that empties the clip in just under two seconds of sustained firing, for this reason he normally carries a number of spare clips.

Equipment: Marcus believes in planning for the worst and usually carries a number of frag and krak grenades about his person. He also carries specialist ammunition for his shotgun in the form of Bolt rounds for their increased effectiveness at range although he is not averse to using other types should they be available.

Other information: Due to his career as a body guard he was gifted with the best implants money could buy, this includes a number of stim-injectors and neuro-synaptic upgrades, gifting him with reflexes more normally associated with the xenos Eldar.

That ok?


----------



## Necrosis

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jackinator

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Tarvitz210300

i take it that is better so i am going to post


----------



## Midge913

Tarvitz210300 said:


> i take it that is better so i am going to post


I would wait until you get an official approval from Necrosis. Patience young padawan.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

yeah i thought that would be a good idea as i am still new dont want to get into any more shit man i was on -13 rep


----------



## Necrosis

Still waiting on you to change your profile to Honour Guard.


----------



## Therizza

Welcome to all the new guys to the thread. Let's get to KRUMPIN SUM 'EADS.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

Sorry I changed everything but the speciality 
I might have trouble posting till Saturday


----------



## Necrosis

Accepted.

Don't worry we can wait.


----------



## Protoss119

Do you want me to go ahead and work out the details regarding the hangar, or should I wait for you to update?


----------



## Midge913

I would let him update. I am sure he has some nasty surprises in store for us in the hangar.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry for not posting yet, will do so at some time today


----------



## Necrosis

*Has been playing dragon age*
I will make a post tomorrow!


----------



## Necrosis

Okay, between me playing dragon age, school (which I have exams), work and my girlfriend. I really don't have much free time anymore. Thus does someone else wish to gm. I will help out this gm by sending them a basic idea of what is to come. Sorry about this. To be honest I don't even come on this forum much now.


----------



## Jackinator

Well I'd rather not, but I'll bump my character to NPC or kill him off and take the GM spot if no one else wants to.


----------



## Lord Ramo

well if you dont wanna kill off your character then I will happily take over as GM


----------



## Jackinator

Thanks man, just I've never GM'd before and I'd rather not take over an already progressing roleplay.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry to see you backing out Necrosis. I understand real life constraints though. So are you going to take over Ramo?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'm happy to take over


----------



## Tarvitz210300

you are doing lawyer talk :rtfm: :laugh:
Yes or no :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

yes then...


----------



## Jackinator

Tarvitz210300 said:


> you are doing lawyer talk :rtfm: :laugh:
> Yes or no :biggrin:


Sounding a bit aggressive there. Ramo doesn't have to do this, and whoever takes over would need time anyway so he doesn't need to make a decision straight away, give him some space.


----------



## Midge913

Jackinator said:


> Sounding a bit aggressive there. Ramo doesn't have to do this, and whoever takes over would need time anyway so he doesn't need to make a decision straight away, give him some space.


My thoughts exactly..... Patience Tarvitz


----------



## Necrosis

Alright Ramo, tonight I will pm you whats going on.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Alrighty then, waiting for the PM then i shall update.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Alright then the update will be up tomorrow night at the latest.


----------



## Midge913

cheers! thanks for taking over Ramo!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Thanks for taking over, Lord. Looking forward to your update


----------



## Tarvitz210300

yeah thank you so much, glad that the roleplay is still going.


----------



## Serpion5

Cool cool! Sweet work Ramo! :grin:


----------



## Jackinator

Awesome, thanks for taking over, +rep


----------



## Lord Ramo

Update is coming up int he next hour, and cheers for the rep jack and midge



EDIT: Update is up and running, next update will be next friday.


----------



## Therizza

Oooh! This should be interesting!


----------



## Jackinator

Awesome, I've posted in the action thread.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'm not sure whats going on but everyone seems to be blacking out in this rp, 2 people on the bridge down and a marine in the hanger? Nexus was not hurt too badly just got hit in the arm. Jackinator can you remove the bit about the Drachon seeing you and knocking you back with the whip as well please. He is a little busy at the moment.


----------



## Tarvitz210300

fuck that screwed my post up i thought he had been mortally wounded what should i do.


----------



## Lord Ramo

well you could provide him cover to evacuate the imperials or try and distract the noble warriors.


----------



## Jackinator

Yeah, I've changed it, is the present one better?


----------



## Serpion5

I thought it was a stretch to have anyone hit by splinter fire and survive. Those toxins don`t fuck around so a painful haze is the least I can do to keep it real. 

Don`t worry about it Ramo, Valerie will pull through. She just needs a few minutes to work through the pain. 

Also, I will assume this battle on the bridge won`t last forever? :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

It will end soon I promise, besides the poison won't kill you if the apothecary gets there in time, which he should.


----------



## Midge913

Nice move with the smoke grenade Therriza... Made for a cool scene


----------



## Tarvitz210300

o wait i should have posted that I had edited


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Midge913 said:


> Nice move with the smoke grenade Therriza... Made for a cool scene


I agree, and it was a different tactic.


----------



## Midge913

You captialized on it as well. Really good visuals in your post mate!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Midge913 said:


> You captialized on it as well. Really good visuals in your post mate!


Thanks, took me a bit to come up with something that made sense for the situation. I'm liking how you guys are handling the hanger situation. Can't wait to see how the rest of it unfolds


----------



## Therizza

It's tough for a wily Veteran Sergeant to keep up with an HQ unit. haha. Only two left, they're probably the biggest baddest ones, wouldn't you think?


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Therizza said:


> It's tough for a wily Veteran Sergeant to keep up with an HQ unit. haha. Only two left, they're probably the biggest baddest ones, wouldn't you think?


Yep, they should up a couple of rounds of combat haha


----------



## PapaSmurf124

"You seem to have broken my helmet and spilled my blood. I will see those grievances redressed."

Haha the only thing I could think of was that line from Dodgeball when Stiller's character says "Nobody makes me bleed my own blood."

Nice post Therizza


----------



## G0DSMACKED

i have been really sick and i had an accident last saturday. I am going to try to post today, sorry i havent yet guys


----------



## PapaSmurf124

G0DSMACKED said:


> i have been really sick and i had an accident last saturday. I am going to try to post today, sorry i havent yet guys


Sorry to hear that, that is most unfortunate! It is no problem at all, as you can see we are keeping it going quite nicely  Hope you are well soon!


----------



## Therizza

I think I have been watching too much Spartacus: Blood and Sand.


----------



## Midge913

Nicely done Therizza and Papa! That was a really cool series of interchanges to follow. Hopefully we can get on with the cleansing of the hangar bay soon and then off to deal with the Tyranids!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

That looks like such a good show. I might watch it on Netflix over spring break


----------



## Lord Ramo

Update will be up tomorrow people, so finish up your fights and what not. GODSMACKED dont worry about the post my friend, hopefully you can get back to us soon.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Haha wow I just read your new post, Therizza. Good stuff. Funny how we sound like chaos marines with how hardcore we are going haha. OMG PLOT TWIST! jk but seriously good post. Time to end my assailants life as well


----------



## Midge913

Just as a question, because I think I have lost count, how many DE are left in the hangar bay?


----------



## Therizza

It's a great series, as is the Gods of the Arena prequel series.

And yes, Arminius did sound somewhat mad, but sometimes he loses himself in combat.


----------



## Necrosis

If you need any help with updating, or just want some additional info, feel free to pm me, Lord Ramo.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will do Necrosis cheers.


----------



## Therizza

Papasmurf, perhaps Nemius could question Arminius' demeanor during the combat? An interesting dialogue might ensue


----------



## PapaSmurf124

indeed, that would be interesting. I'm going to edit the post I already made, so just check it for the beginning of the dialogue


----------



## Lord Ramo

Update is up, pretty meaty for you guys to get stuck into.


----------



## Midge913

So just so I am clear. Did all the Marines converge in the hangar before splitting into two teams


----------



## Lord Ramo

yes sorry should have mentioned that. Was late when i finished it but yes.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Wait we did? In our post we had yet to have a conversation yet during our walk back...


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> yes sorry should have mentioned that. Was late when i finished it but yes.


No problem mate. I just wanted to make sure before I assumed anything. I will post later.


----------



## Therizza

I will be out of town for the next week, so I won't be able to post for a while.


----------



## Jackinator

Lord Ramo, you said to Pm you with what we wanted to say to the crew members, can you let me know if it's ok so I can put my post up?


----------



## Midge913

Very nicely done Jackinator! The bit with the grenade was priceless and nicely written.


----------



## Jackinator

Thanks, I try my best


----------



## Serpion5

Agreed! Killed that xeno in the face! :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right well I am going to hold of on the update to give the deatchwatch a chance to catch up, also ran into some personal issues yesterday so the update will be postponed a week. Sorry to those of you that posted this week.


----------



## Protoss119

IIRC we've got Mandrakes headed our way. Mikhael just got done arming people; if no one else is able to set them up, I'd be glad to do it.


----------



## Midge913

I am not going to be able to post until tomorrow, so go ahead and get everything ready for the assault and we can then start the assault.


----------



## Midge913

Going to apologize on two counts, first for the double post, and secondly for how long it took me to get a post up. 

Protoss and Tarvitz lets kick some ass!


----------



## Jackinator

Ha ha, "dodge this". Classic :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

I know.... It is corney action movie staple, but I couldn't resist:biggrin:


----------



## Therizza

I'm back from vacation. Waiting on papasmurf to lead us.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Yea I've been pretty busy myself. Will post in the morning or later this evening!!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

My sincerest apologies gents, I can not seem to get caught up with school work. I will have something up tomorrow night, because its the first night I have nothing to do all week


----------



## Tarvitz210300

I posted quite a while ago but Ive posted :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry people, I have had rather a hectic week so am postponing the update until later today. For those of you that have had to wait a week extra for this i apologise.


----------



## Serpion5

Don`t worry about it. Take your time.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

no worries. Hell I just got my post up a couple days ago


----------



## Therizza

Lord Ramo, I hope the way I worded my post works. I take it that the Incubi, in their vainglory or ignorance, will not use their warriors as backup, and that the fights will more or less be one on one? Also, are you posting as nexus still or did I miss something.

Cheers!
Rizza


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yes the Incubus are going to fight one on one without the warriors helping, they are strong and intelligent warriors. I will post as Nexus this week, though he may be moved to an npc character soon.


----------



## Protoss119

Might want to roll for "We'll be back" again...are we still around, guys?


----------



## Lord Ramo

well I am, been a little distracted but will continue if everyone else does.


----------



## Jackinator

I'm still here, was just waiting for the next update


----------



## Midge913

I am still on. I am going to try and get my post up tomorrow (3/26/11).


----------



## Serpion5

Still good to go.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Yea just suffering from some stuff at the moment. High amounts of school, losing my dog, and a bit of writer's block. I will be getting something up here very soon. Sorry if you guys are waiting on me


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry to hear about your dog, mate.


----------



## Midge913

No doubt. Sorry to hear about your dog man. 

I am bound and determined to get my post up today, all depends on when my midgets go down for a nap.


----------



## Therizza

I'm still here and will get something up this evening. Sorry about your dog.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry if my silence didn't make it clear the update is postponed, sorry about the dog man, wednesday will be the new deadline. My sincere apologies of those of you who have waited.


----------



## Protoss119

Sorry 'bout your dog, Smurf. Having lost a dog myself about a year or two ago, I know how it feels.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Thanks guys. I should be getting my post up tomorrow sometime, I think I have a good one lined up


----------



## Necrosis

Hows the rp coming along?


----------



## Serpion5

Well, I got shot, stabbed, and nobody likes me `cos I`m a blank... :cray: 

Nah just kidding. It`s going well. :so_happy: Ramo is doing a good job.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Hey guys,

I have been pretty inactive on this forum for quite a long time, and as a result I have not played a RP on heresy for a long time. I have been RP'ing on other sites, but those RP's never last long(If you get lucky, they last a week....)

So, thinking back to the wonderful Rp's Heresy offers, I have decided to return to Heresy for some good old decent role playing.

Of all the currently active RP's, I like this one best, as I have a thing for Inquisitors hunting down xenos. And, having read the action thread so far, I came to the conclusion I had to try to join. So I would like to ask Ramo, as he is the current GM, if I could join in? 

I have a neat personage brewing in the depths of my mind, which is very original, and I doubt whether it has been done before. If I am accepted, I'll have my Character up in a few days.

I feel obliged to say that I am in an examination period, which will end in a weeks time. So during this week, and part of next week, my posting capabilities will be strained. But after this period, I will have a huge amount of spare time, which basically means that I will be able to post often, and with quality.

I hope you are willing, and able to let me join.

Cheers!

Daafiejj


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Name: Darius Phaestus

Age: Unknown, presumably between 20 and 30

Specialty: 
He is a prisoner of the inquisitor, and as such does not posses a speciality as of yet.

Appearance: 
Once a large muscular man, now a mutant who is fused with his armor. He got infected with the Obliterator virus(Iron Warriors strain, which is more "stable") years ago during an encounter with an Iron Warrior marine. The virus has currently reached stage 5, and it seems like it is not going to reach stage 6, because Darius is successfully resisting further mutation.

Previous stages:
First the carrier finds himself to be more at home with weapons, his aim increases and the gun sits more naturally in his hands. Then they also start to generate ammunition for the weapon they are holding, a most disturbing development. Later on their armour no longer being able to be removed and seems to be able to repair itself. 

Stage 5
By now, the victim finds they can absorb small weapons such as knives and pistols and then recreate them at their own will, but only in small numbers at a time. 

Due to his faith and loyalty to the Emperor, plus the fact he has the more stable Iron Warriors strain as well as the tech priest's help, he was rather successful in suppressing extreme mutations, and stopping further mutations. Leaving only a few visual mutations that may give others a clue as to what he really is. 

He is roughly 6'3", but his armor makes it impossible to further define his body. The armor he wore when it fused with his flesh was a thin suit of highly advanced dark-grey carapace armor(looks like eldar guardian armor, with the exception of the "backpack" thing) He often wears clothing over his armor, to try to conceal the fact that he is a mutant. At the moment he wears a long pitch black trench coat, grey baggy trousers with black leather boots and a grey sergeant's cap.

Only his face is visible and entirely un-mutated. He has dark brown hair and eyes, and his skin tone is white.

History:
Once he was a young Mercenary with an interest in technology, serving a Mechanicus priest for a living. He had served the priest for nearly 3 years as his personal bodyguard, when they came across the remains of an Iron Warrior Obliterator. Curious as he ever was, he came too close to the carcass, and unknowingly contracted the contagion. 

Within the next few years, the first mutations became apparent, and with help of the tech priest Darius was able to change the virus' effects from a curse to a blessing. The Priest made Darius the best suit of carapace armor he was able to forge, so that the fusion of flesh and armor would not hinder Darius, but actually be beneficial to him. The tech priest also taught him a lot about the virus itself, since he deemed it crucial that Darius knew what he was dealing with.

When the virus reached stage 5, the tech priest performed some sort of surgery on Darius, and soon after the progress of the virus was halted entirely. Possibly the anti psychic Necrodermis(living metal) he has throughout his body was implanted at that time.

This all accumulated in the following:
-He has a hard, armored skin.
-He is able to form at will the following weapons: 2 hotshot laspistols and 
2 knives. He may be able to form more in the future.
-The virus will not mutate him any further.
-The virus lost its ability to infect others.

The priest died several years ago, when one of his experiments went awry. After that, Darius had been traveling the cosmos alone until he was hunted down, and eventually caught by an inquisitor. He was on board of a Blackship, to be transported to a remote Inquisitorial base, when it suddenly changed course and some time after that, was attacked by Dark Eldar. 

Personality:
Thanks to the various implants the tech priest gave him, he was able to keep his sanity, and as a result is not insane like other victims of the virus. He is a man who is fascinated by knowledge, and likes to find new(or lost) technology. 

He tries to suppress his emotions, as he is aware of the fact that strong emotions will lead to chaos, something he wishes to avoid. As a result he is rather cold and appears to be quite soulless(which could also be the by effect of the necrodermis that has merged with his body) He does however posses a strong devotion to the Emperor, and believes that fighting in the Emperors name will absolve him of his sins, and prevent him from falling to chaos.

He also has a noble, and chivalrous character. Due to the fact that he believes he is a monster, and that he needs to repent for this sins. He will never leave someone behind, unless there is absolutely no other way.

Weapons:
Twin liked hotshot laspistol(or two hotshot laspistols)
2 Close Combat Weapons( long knives)

Equipment:
Carapace Armor. The armor is like a second skin, and is controlled as if it were a part of his body( although it pretty much has become a part of his body by now)

Other Info: 
He is lonely, and believes no one understands him, nor his loneliness. He also deems himself a vile abomination in need of redemption, and he will frequently perform noble actions, such as saving people's lives


I think I kind of let myself go there -.-'

Ah well, here is my character, as explained in the text, I would like him to start separate from the others, in a holding cell or something like that. If I get accepted, and if it is okay with you guys, that is.

Cheers!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

DaafiejjXD said:


> Name: Darius Phaestus
> 
> Age: Unknown, presumably between 20 and 30
> 
> Specialty:
> He is a prisoner of the inquisitor, and as such does not posses a speciality as of yet.
> 
> Appearance:
> Once a large muscular man, now a mutant who is fused with his armor. He got infected with the Obliterator virus(Iron Warriors strain, which is more "stable") years ago during an encounter with an Iron Warrior marine. The virus has currently reached stage 5, and it seems like it is not going to reach stage 6, because Darius is successfully resisting further mutation.
> 
> Previous stages:
> First the carrier finds himself to be more at home with weapons, his aim increases and the gun sits more naturally in his hands. Then they also start to generate ammunition for the weapon they are holding, a most disturbing development. Later on their armour no longer being able to be removed and seems to be able to repair itself.
> 
> Stage 5
> By now, the victim finds they can absorb small weapons such as knives and pistols and then recreate them at their own will, but only in small numbers at a time.
> 
> Due to his faith and loyalty to the Emperor, plus the fact he has the more stable Iron Warriors strain as well as the tech priest's help, he was rather successful in suppressing extreme mutations, and stopping further mutations. Leaving only a few visual mutations that may give others a clue as to what he really is.
> 
> He is roughly 6'3", but his armor makes it impossible to further define his body. The armor he wore when it fused with his flesh was a thin suit of highly advanced dark-grey carapace armor(looks like eldar guardian armor, with the exception of the "backpack" thing) He often wears clothing over his armor, to try to conceal the fact that he is a mutant. At the moment he wears a long pitch black trench coat, grey baggy trousers with black leather boots and a grey sergeant's cap.
> 
> Only his face is visible and entirely un-mutated. He has dark brown hair and eyes, and his skin tone is white.
> 
> History:
> Once he was a young Mercenary with an interest in technology, serving a Mechanicus priest for a living. He had served the priest for nearly 3 years as his personal bodyguard, when they came across the remains of an Iron Warrior Obliterator. Curious as he ever was, he came too close to the carcass, and unknowingly contracted the contagion.
> 
> Within the next few years, the first mutations became apparent, and with help of the tech priest Darius was able to change the virus' effects from a curse to a blessing. The Priest made Darius the best suit of carapace armor he was able to forge, so that the fusion of flesh and armor would not hinder Darius, but actually be beneficial to him. The tech priest also taught him a lot about the virus itself, since he deemed it crucial that Darius knew what he was dealing with.
> 
> When the virus reached stage 5, the tech priest performed some sort of surgery on Darius, and soon after the progress of the virus was halted entirely. Possibly the anti psychic Necrodermis(living metal) he has throughout his body was implanted at that time.
> 
> This all accumulated in the following:
> -He has a hard, armored skin.
> -He is able to form at will the following weapons: 2 hotshot laspistols and
> 2 knives. He may be able to form more in the future.
> -The virus will not mutate him any further.
> -The virus lost its ability to infect others.
> 
> The priest died several years ago, when one of his experiments went awry. After that, Darius had been traveling the cosmos alone until he was hunted down, and eventually caught by an inquisitor. He was on board of a Blackship, to be transported to a remote Inquisitorial base, when it suddenly changed course and some time after that, was attacked by Dark Eldar.
> 
> Personality:
> Thanks to the various implants the tech priest gave him, he was able to keep his sanity, and as a result is not insane like other victims of the virus. He is a man who is fascinated by knowledge, and likes to find new(or lost) technology.
> 
> He tries to suppress his emotions, as he is aware of the fact that strong emotions will lead to chaos, something he wishes to avoid. As a result he is rather cold and appears to be quite soulless(which could also be the by effect of the necrodermis that has merged with his body) He does however posses a strong devotion to the Emperor, and believes that fighting in the Emperors name will absolve him of his sins, and prevent him from falling to chaos.
> 
> He also has a noble, and chivalrous character. Due to the fact that he believes he is a monster, and that he needs to repent for this sins. He will never leave someone behind, unless there is absolutely no other way.
> 
> Weapons:
> Twin liked hotshot laspistol(or two hotshot laspistols)
> 2 Close Combat Weapons( long knives)
> 
> Equipment:
> Carapace Armor. The armor is like a second skin, and is controlled as if it were a part of his body( although it pretty much has become a part of his body by now)
> 
> Other Info:
> He is lonely, and believes no one understands him, nor his loneliness. He also deems himself a vile abomination in need of redemption, and he will frequently perform noble actions, such as saving people's lives
> 
> 
> I think I kind of let myself go there -.-'
> 
> Ah well, here is my character, as explained in the text, I would like him to start separate form the others, in a holding cell or something like that. If I get accepted, and if it is okay with you guys, that is.
> 
> Cheers!


Well that definitely is different lol. Looking forward to our reactions to seeing you lol


----------



## Midge913

I agree. Could add a very interesting twist. I am not sure how the Marines are going to react.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

The marines will probably distrust him, or even be openly hostile towards Darius. But I think that after Darius shows his true character(if he performs a noble deed or something like that) they might change their opinion of him.

Oh, if it wasn't clear, Darius is not a space marine. He is... well was anyway, a normal human who got infected with the obliterator virus, and turned into a mutant. 

Okay he did get implants and the like, but he's no space marine.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well the DaafiejjXD what can I say? You have obviously put a fair amount of thought into your character and have come up with something I never expected. As long as he can't replicate any large weapons till I say so, then I don't see a problem with you joining. Could make an interesting twist in the plot.

Everyone, the update will be tomorrow, so if any of you haven't posted yet you still have time.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Lord Ramo said:


> Well the DaafiejjXD what can I say? You have obviously put a fair amount of thought into your character and have come up with something I never expected. As long as he can't replicate any large weapons till I say so, then I don't see a problem with you joining. Could make an interesting twist in the plot.
> 
> Everyone, the update will be tomorrow, so if any of you haven't posted yet you still have time.


Well he won't even be able to form anything larger than a sword, lasgun-type(if he gets lucky) or pistol. The progress of the virus was brought to an end at stage 5, and so he will not be able to reach stage 6, let alone stage 9(which, btw would mean losing his sanity, and that he will succumb to chaos, something he is trying to prevent)

So he will never be able(nor willing) to get big guns like a multi melta, because of the simple fact that it would mean succumbing to chaos. And if there is one thing he abhors, it is chaos.


----------



## Midge913

Definitely an interesting concept mate, welcome aboard.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Thanks for the positive feedback!

I have begun writing as of now, I'll describe the experiences he had on board briefly, then the beginning of the battle(I will keep it calm in the jail section in the beginning) And then the part where he breaks loose.

I'll try to get it up tonight, before the new update.

Cheers!


----------



## Jackinator

Welcome aboard man


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Phew, my post is up. I'll wait until the next update before I post something new.

Cheers!


----------



## Necrosis

That character is so interesting it makes me want to return. Seeing as I got layed off from work, I could probably now have enough time to post.


----------



## Therizza

What's the incubus armor save, like 4+? My boltgun laughs at that!


----------



## Protoss119

Therizza said:


> What's the incubus armor save, like 4+? My boltgun laughs at that!


If only. As of the new Codex, it's now 3+.

Darn shame, we're pretty much trollan' otherwise. PROBLEM VECT?


----------



## Midge913

Nice post Papasmurf!!!!!  Really gripping!


----------



## Necrosis

Incubus armour save has always been 3+, unless you did some crazy and made it a 2+.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Midge913 said:


> Nice post Papasmurf!!!!! Really gripping!


Thanks!! I figured it was about time something bad happened with all that warp energy he was throwing around lol


----------



## Serpion5

Necrosis said:


> That character is so interesting it makes me want to return. Seeing as I got layed off from work, I could probably now have enough time to post.


Harsh mate. Happened to me recently as well. But you`re free now! :chuffed:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Unlucky about the job mate, if you wish to retake over then do so, it is your rp after all, and my job was only a temporary one.

Return to the hot-seat, you know better than anyone else where you want to go with this.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Lord Ramo said:


> Unlucky about the job mate, if you wish to retake over then do so, it is your rp after all, and my job was only a temporary one.
> 
> Return to the hot-seat, you know better than anyone else where you want to go with this.


You still are going to post the update today, right?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll post it up, unless Necrosis tells me not to as he may want to take over immediately.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Lord Ramo said:


> I'll post it up, unless Necrosis tells me not to as he may want to take over immediately.


Fair enough. I can't wait to do some more blood letting ^^


----------



## PapaSmurf124

No head exploding for me for a bit...but I think you guys will be in for a treat next update :spiteful:


----------



## Tarvitz210300

What no more fountains of blood and many beheaded enemies noooooooooooooo:yahoo::yahoo:

I just had a thought, what would happen if a Dark Eldar walked along the passage ways were Papasmurf has been. He would be shitting himself 

no a better thought. The cleaner of the ship That would be a hard job


----------



## Necrosis

If I were to rejoin you would still remain as the gm. It like being the president, once your out and there is a new president you can come back in and say I want to be president again.

Well unless you no longer want to be gm.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Necrosis said:


> If I were to rejoin you would still remain as the gm. It like being the president, once your out and there is a new president you can come back in and say I want to be president again.
> 
> Well unless you no longer want to be gm.


I have a few ideas on how you could join in again. Create a new character, and let him be another prisoner, who Darius did not see, nor hear during his imprisonment. Maybe another cell block?

Or perhaps you could be one of the guards, who guarded Darius, and who has survived.

Or something entirely different, whatever you like. These are just some ideas that came to my mind.

Cheers!


----------



## Necrosis

I have two characters in mind, one is a crusader and the other is a sister hospitaller. Which one would you guys rather have?


----------



## Midge913

A crusader would definitely be cool.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right well update is up, I apologise about its contents, just looking for some character development before we continue. The next update will be one week friday hopefully.


----------



## Necrosis

Name: Zaxius & Sabelline Solisto

Specialty: Crusader and Sister Hospitaller

Appearance: Zaxius stands at 6’1 and weights 210lbs, his body is a fine a well tune balance between strength and agility. He has blonde hair that is shortly cut and green eyes. Yet his face is covered by his crusader mask. He wears a black robe that nearly covers his entire body. Between his robes is his crusader armour which has a metallic colour to it.
Sabelline stands at 5’9 and weights 160 lbs; her body has an athletic built to it. Like her twin brother Zaxius, she too has blonde hair but has the standard Adepta Sororitas cut. She also posses green eyes like her twin brother. She wears Hospitaller Carapace which is coloured black, while the robes are coloured white and red. Her Hospitaller Carapace covers her entire body expect her eyes.

History: Zaxius & Sabelline are twins who were raised in Schola Progenium. They both believed in doing the Emperor work by helping others. Yet the two of them went by different ways of doing it. Zaxius believed the best way to help other people was to protect them. Sabelline believed that the best way to help people was to heal them from their injuries and allow them to continue fighting on their own. What the two soon discovered was that there skills actually worked well together and became well trained in Schola Progenium. 
Yet when they finished their training in Schola Progenium they had to separate. Sabelline became a Adepta Sororitas and soon after a Sister Hospitaller, while her brother got invited into a Crusader House. The two would not see each other for years until they were both recruited by Inquisitor Sylivian.

Personality: Zaxius and Sabelline take their jobs very seriously. Zaxius is willing to do anything to protect the Inqusitor even if it evens ending his own life. He has no sense of humor and spends his time either protecting the Inquisitor, doing any task assigned by the Inquisitor or training. Although on rare cases he will spend some time with his twin sister or socializing with the crew.
Sabelline, is a bit more curious and tends to make a job or two ever once in a while when she feels it is appropriate. She spends most of her free time helping out the injured and sick or is doing research. Yet she tends to interact with the crew and tries to keep morale up.

Weapons: 
Zaxius: Power Sword, Crusader Shield
Sabelline: Bolt Pistol, Close Combat Knife

Equipment: 
Zaxius: Crusader Carapace
Sabelline: Hospitaller Carapace, Hospitaller Medicae Tools, Hallucinogen Grenades


----------



## Therizza

I'm looking forward to interacting with the pseudo obliterator!


----------



## Necrosis

I look forward to... studying him!


----------



## Doelago

Name: Teuthras Ixion

Chapter: Black Templars

Specialty: Techmarine

Appearance: Bald, his left eye is a bionic one while the right one is a blue "normal" eye. Has three service studs above his right eye. 

History: As a child he was recovered by a chaplain of the Black Templars from a village ravaged by the vile Dark Eldar. He was brought to the chapter keep on the planet (which name he never mentions), and there he was judged worthy of becoming a Black Templar. After years of training, he was chosen by an Intiate named Sericus Kardon, to be his Neophyte, and be trained into a true Black Templar. After over a decade together, he was deemed worthy enough by Sericus to become a Intiate on his own, but this was not to be his future. For some reason, he was instead sent to Mars, the home of the Adeptus Mechanicus. For thirty years he served there, and returned to the chapter anew, but not as a Intiate, no, but as a Techmarine. For several decades the crusade he was part of fought hard against a near invisible alien specie in the mid rim of the Tempestus Secundus, and during that time he had to learn what could not be seen. After years of hard fighting casualties were high, and exterminatus seemed like a viable option for the alien homeworld. So it was that the Ordo Xenos brought with them a mighty extermintus fleet that laid waste to the xeno home world. As the Black Templars were about to leave, they were halted by a sudden request from the Ordo Xenos. A dozen of its warriors were to be taken with the fleet to be sent for service in various Deathwatch kill teams. Teuthras was one of the warriors sent to serve with the Deathwatch. 

(No idea how I should cut it off, thus the crap ending for that story) 

Personality: Slow to rage, and calm. He is bad at showing his emotions, and the only way to detect any is in the tone of his voice. 

Weapons: Boltgun, servo harness mounted flamer and plasma cutter

Equipment: Servo harness (two weapons and two servo arms), a customized suit of Mk.6 
power armor made to carry and power his additional equipment such as the servo harness. 


Um, hope thats OK.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well Doelago I think that the character is acceptable. I will try and write you and Necrosis into a seperate update so you can post. Unless Necrosis has any complaints that is.


----------



## Therizza

Thank the Emperor we have a Techmarine in our midst now. My damn battle helm has been busted for some time.


----------



## Midge913

Indeed, Nexus needs a new bolter too if memory serves. Welcome Doelago.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Having a tech marine onboard is no doubt going to make Darius think of the old tech priest he served. Too bad the techie is a BT, they hate mutants :laugh:

Cheers!


----------



## Doelago

*Doelago feels welcome.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Nexus does need a new bolter as well haha good point Midge913 otherwise he will have to be content with throwing vials of poison at the enemies.


----------



## Necrosis

Everything looks fine. What do you think of my character Lord Ramo? I can't accept my own character, that is a conflict of interest, thus you have to accept or decline them.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I like the ambition and look of your character Necrosis, and if you need official clarification (Which in my opinion seeing as it is your rp) you are accepted:biggrin:


----------



## Midge913

Ramo, as Protoss said there was no sign of the Mandrake that was leading the attack in the reactor. Is there anyway for us to track it, and signs it has left for us to follow?


----------



## Necrosis

Oh ya, my character and me rejoining the RP was an April fools joke.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Necrosis said:


> Oh ya, my character and me rejoining the RP was an April fools joke.


Lol.

@jackinator: Aw shit, are we gonna be having a love affair on this ship? Haha I love character interaction!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Don't bring my plot to life Midge!!! Now I got to think of a new way to sabotage the ship.....


----------



## Necrosis

Alright but honestly if your wondering, I'm actually staying with my characters.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Erm, is the thread still alive, or should I go and order a tombstone? Hope it's still alive, because tombstones are so damn expensive...

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Ramo

its still alive, i will update later today


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Great! 

Can't wait ^^

Cheers!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

DaafiejjXD said:


> Great!
> 
> Can't wait ^^
> 
> Cheers!


Lol trust me its no biggie if people dont post for a few days or something. People just need some time to think or decide, or get through life issues lol


----------



## Necrosis

DaafiejjXD said:


> Erm, is the thread still alive, or should I go and order a tombstone? Hope it's still alive, because tombstones are so damn expensive...
> 
> Cheers!


You need more faith in the Emperor and this thread. No wonder your a horrible mutant!


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Hey, I could've said "bump", but I thought I needed to be more creative to get people back on thread :}

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right I may have to delay the update, still need to iron out some nits and grits, though it will be definatly up tomorrow. Sorry guys


----------



## Doelago

Necrosis said:


> You need more faith in the Emperor and this thread. No wonder your a horrible mutant!


Wait, what? I am the one supposed to say that.


----------



## Midge913

No problem Ramo. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Update is up, next update will be sunday


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Just wondering...exactly how does the Inquisitor know I partied through the warp for a bit?


----------



## Midge913

PapaSmurf124 said:


> Just wondering...exactly how does the Inquisitor know I partied through the warp for a bit?


Its in the script.......


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Midge913 said:


> Its in the script.......


Uh huh....I sense CHAOS! :grin:


----------



## Midge913

Must have been written by M. Night Shamalan.....


----------



## Protoss119

Midge913 said:


> Must have been written by M. Night Shamalan.....


Obligatory WHAT A TWEEST!


----------



## Lord Ramo

There are camera's on the ship surely.. The captain may have told her...


----------



## DaafiejjXD

If I can find some spare time, I'll post tomorrow. But I am extremely busy at the moment with my school. Damned examinations!

Ah well, I hope you guys don't mind. 

Cheers!


----------



## Midge913

Plenty of time mate. Update isn't until Sunday.


----------



## Necrosis

I'll be either making a post today or tomorrow!


----------



## Protoss119

Hopefully I'm not getting mary-sue with the homebrew chapter, but let me know if I do. I'll also gladly answer questions about the Stormhunters in general, so feel free to ask.


----------



## Midge913

Not at all man. I have actually really enjoying your characters thought process as far as us staunch traditionalists are concerned. Adds a bit of flavor.:good:


----------



## Doelago

Could anyone give me a quick overview of what has happened and whats going on? It just feels a bit confusing to be thrown right into the mess, you know?


----------



## Necrosis

Doelago said:


> Could anyone give me a quick overview of what has happened and whats going on? It just feels a bit confusing to be thrown right into the mess, you know?


Read the intro on page 1 of the OOC. Inquisitor ship has fallen attack by the dark eldar. Yet this doesn't really matter to you since you have some how arrived to the planet early (as well as the twins). Thus your character would be unaware of everything else that has gone in the rp.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

are there still positions open for this RP? I was considering either a death watch or a vindacare assassin


----------



## Necrosis

Your free to make a death watch marine but I'm not sure about a vindicare assassin.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

Name: Dominicus 

Chapter: Black Templars

Specialty: Sword Brethren (close combat)

Appearance: Dominicus is tall even for a space marine peaking at just under 9 feet in height. His deep sunken eyes peer out with a dull grey and his hair is cropped short and brown, heavy features frame his face with a distinctive tattoo around his left eye from his time before becoming a space marine. Under his armour his body is scarred with the many signs of battle a testament to the life style of a black templar. 
His armour is an adapted MK. 7 “Eagle” design brought closer to the MK. 8 Errant armour after being severely damaged during his time on Armageddon, the chest piece was almost completely replaced with the more protected version and his helmet changed to the iconic crusader style closed face plate that many Black Templars wear. Upon joining the Deathwatch his armour left arm was repainted in the Deathwatch colours but was allowed to keep his chapter’s tabard.

History: Dominicus is a relatively young marine, only becoming a neophyte ten years before the third war of Armageddon, through the heat of battle he quickly marched up the ranks of the chapter using great skill and prowess in combat he soon joined the elite ranks of the Sword Brethren working alongside the veterans of battle gathering great experience hunting Orcs. After the Imperial force drove the bulk of the main Orc threat off the hive planet Dominicus was approached by a member of the Ordo Xenos, giving him the opportunity to become a member of the Deathwatch, an opportunity Dominicus jumped at, he has worked within the Deathwatch since.

Personality: Like many Black Templars Dominicus can be very headstrong when it comes to dealing with a situation and is very aggressive in his tone of voice towards other Space marines even if he does not mean to approach them in that way. He is the typical strong, silent type, only speaking when things need to be said, on the battlefield he allows his weapons to the talking for him. 

Weapons: Dominicus carries an Astartes Mk VII 'Terminatus' Pattern storm bolter with drum magazine and a modified counter-weight to be easier to wield with one hand whilst wearing power armour, he also carries the chainsword “flesh-ripper” given to him by his mentor Castus upon his death in battle, Dominicus carries it with him everywhere he goes. Both weapons where blessed by his crusader fleets Chaplain before he left.

Equipment: Carrying several Frag grenades Dominicus excels in Combat, as well as having a rather large number of combat knives positioned all around his power armour, his excuse “In a fight with Xeno scum, I always like my hands being no more than six inches away from a sharp object”.


----------



## Gree

I'm considering joining this. This looks like it's fairly fun. I just need to know how alive it is at the moment. I don't want to join a roleplay that is too demanding on updates or is too slow.


----------



## Midge913

Gree said:


> I'm considering joining this. This looks like it's fairly fun. I just need to know how alive it is at the moment. I don't want to join a roleplay that is too demanding on updates or is too slow.


The RP is rolling along nicely Gree. Weekly updates, and pretty consistent posting.


----------



## Gree

After re-reading the story thread a few times when can I get my character inserted? Theroretically if I make one.


----------



## Midge913

That would be up to Lord Ramo as he is currently GMing the RP. I would just get your character submission up and he will get with you.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry people, forgot to check in here, Gree throw up a character if you want, preferably a inquisitor retinue. LordOfAbsolution, your character is accepted.

Everyone the update will be up today, for those of you who haven't posted there is still time!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Lol I didnt even think about the Inquisitor giving you that dampening belt...ah well, I'm sure there is a way to explain it haha


----------



## Serpion5

I`m pretty sure they`d be able to procure it.  Who wants to be around an undampened blank? Especially in an Inquisitor`s line of work. :laugh:


----------



## Gree

Okay, I'm submitting my guy.

Name: Orian Vandius
Chapter: Praetors of Orpheus
Specialty: Sternguard Veteran
Appearance: Vandius stands at average height for an Astartes. His blonde hair is cut short the traditional Macraggian style used by the natives of Macragge. His features strongly resemble of his gene-father, Roboute Guilliman. His left eye is a bionic replacement of high quality.

He wears a suit of MK VII Imperator plate, painted Deathwatch black except for the customary shoulder in the white and blue livery of his chapter. On his left shoulder guard he has a purity seal from the Zeist Campaign awarded by Captain Sicarius himself of the Ultramarines. There are more, smaller purity seals located on his armor, each providing blessings from his Company’s chaplains.

History: Orian Vandius was born in the deepest levels of one of Orpheus Prime’s cavern cities in 788.M41. From an early age he was scouted out by the chapter’s recruiting sergeants and taken from his family. As such he has little left from his mortal family save for his surname. He visited his younger brother’s descendants once, several decades after he was inducted in the chapter, but he hardly recognized them.

He soon earned a reputation in the scout company of the Praetors as a cold, clinical Astartes and an excellent shot. He graduated and became a full battle brother, serving for the next several decades in the 3rd Battle Company. He earned special notation saving his Captain’s life from a Word Bearers Chaos Champion via a series of precise bolter shots to the head.

Despite his officers glowing recommendations Vandius did not pursue any leadership positions as much of as his more ambitious brothers. While he accepted the praise, he was content as he was. Vandius was wounded during the Second Siege of Artios during an ork attack by the Ork warboss himself. During the battle also lost his left arm and eye and required surgery on his torso as well.

Eventually he was promoted to the 1st Company and selected for Terminator training. But even then he was content to remain as a line trooper for his Primarch and Emperor, all until the Ziest Crusade.

The Ziest Crusade, called into response against the Tau’s Third Phase Expansion, included Marneus Calgar’s call for chapters across the Ultima Segmentum to participate. The Praetors provided three squads, two Sternguard and one Vanguard to the Ziest Crusade.

The Praetors soon reported to the command of Cato Sicarius as he fought across the Tau space in an effort to repel the xenos. Vandius fought loyally and fiercely in the ranks of his squad against the enemy.

Matters came to ahead on the killing fields of Augura when his squad sergeant was skilled early in the battle for the shipyards. A leadership role was reluctantly thrust upon Vandius who lead his squad in the rapid assault pioneered by Cato Sicarius.

Eventually Vandius won the recognizing of Sicarius in a brilliant drop assault helped take out one of the Tau Shas’O. When the campaign ended he was gifted with one of the Captains purity seals, something Vandius considered a great honor.

After that the Masters of the Chapter offered him a place in the Deathwatch, declaring that he would hone his skills in the Chamber Militant of the Ordo Xenos before transferring to a leadership position.

For three weeks Vandius fasted before taking apart in a Company-wide feast. His armor was ceremoniously repainted black and he was bid farewell into the ranks of the Deathwatch where he underwent a crash course in the Deathwatch’s xenos-killing techniques.

Personality: Vandius is a cold, clinical being who takes great pride in his chapter’s history of being one of the Second Founding chapters who are directly descend from the Ultramarines Legion. He is a fair and honorable man to his Imperial allies, if a little aloof, and unforgiving and merciless to his enemies.

Vandius has great respect for the servants of the Machine God, reflecting his chapter’s own close relationship with the Mechanicus. He has carried out many missions fighting alongside the Mechanicus skitari and the armies of Mars and is well aware of their culture. He also hold Techmarines of all chapters in rather high regard.

Perhaps another aspect of Vandius is his singular lack of ambition. All his promotions have been at the behest of his superiors. Vandius himself is perfectly content as an Astartes and little else. Some in his former squad claim he could have made Captain if he wanted to, but Vandius disregards these claims. Service in the name of the Emperor, is reward enough. He will take command if necessary, i.e if all other officers are dead or incapacitated.

Vandius has fairly good experience fighting alongside Astartes from other chapters due to the Damocles Crusade. He has formed relationships with the Ultramarines, the Crimson Fists and the Knights of the Raven.

Vandius regards normal with mixed feelings. On average Vandius sees the normal PDF trooper or civilian as one might see an inexperienced child or infant, unskilled and inferior to the Astartes. However certain normal humans and regiments have earned his respect. In particular Vandius regards the Cadians and the Catachan regiments as worthy allies to fight alongside.
Surprisingly, in what little off time he has an Astartes, he enjoys playing strategy games, particularly the ancient Terran game of Chess, which he is only moderately good at.

Weapons: Eagle’s Wrath: A an Astartes Umbra-pattern bolter that has been modified for special operations use by the Praetors for Vandius’s mission in the Deathwatch. It is mostly a black weapon with a dull silver finish treated as to not reflect in the light. It’s barrel is crafted to resemble the head of an eagle and it bears the symbol of Vandius’s chapter on the sides.
Vandius is equipped with Hellfire rounds, Dragonfire rounds, Kraken rounds and a single clip of Vengeance rounds.

MK.VI Bolt Pistol: A fairly common Astartes sidearm. Nothing special.

MK X ''Hells' Teeth'' pattern Chainsword: A common Imperial issue blade.
Frag and Krak Grenades: Fairly standard.

Equipment: Vandius is armed with an armor patch seal used for field repairs on armor. His bionic eye was made by Techmarine Bartius of the Praetors and is of high quality. It contains numerous recording devices alongside various image modes. Vandius’s bionic arm is also of high quality although normal outside that fact. His augmetic arm is usually sheathed behind armor anyway.

Other Info: Hopefully Vandius is not overpowered at all. 

Vandius tends to keep his helmet on quite often and sees little point in taking it off, except for the rare non-combat occasions. His throat and chest have been riddled with cybernetic implants, so even without his helmet this voice has a slight artificial quality to it because of the implants in his voicebox.
While he’s not a Techmarine, Vandius has an above average talent with machines. He is fully capable of maintain his own bionic parts and his armor and weapons if needed.


----------



## Protoss119

Awesome, another son of Guilliman! This RP is gonna get really interesting really quick, I think. And that's assuming it hasn't already.


----------



## Jackinator

*sigh* another Space Marine, us humans are getting outnumbered pretty fast :laugh:


----------



## Lord Ramo

If you could change the Gladius to a chainsword please, and from now on we definately have enough space marines. NO MORE SPACE MARINES PLEASE! Thats if people still wanna join.

The update will be up tonight, i didn't manage to finish it yesterday, got a large workload at the moment.


----------



## Therizza

Haters gonna hate


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Serpion5 said:


> I`m pretty sure they`d be able to procure it.  Who wants to be around an undampened blank? Especially in an Inquisitor`s line of work. :laugh:


Lol yep true dat. I will try to figure out some way of explaining why Nemius knows this. If Ramo allows it anyway...


----------



## Therizza

FYI, I wasn't trying to be snarky with the way i introduced Arminius, but, I like how it turned out.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Therizza said:


> FYI, I wasn't trying to be snarky with the way i introduced Arminius, but, I like how it turned out.


Lol yea its all good, the way it will go will be more character development. Nemius might start getting sick half way through this meeting because he sat down too close to Valerie haha.


----------



## Gree

Lord Ramo said:


> If you could change the Gladius to a chainsword please,


Okay, I will, but for curiosity's sake, why? A Chainsword's an upgrade, the Gladius is essentially a glorifed combat knife, not a power weapon.

I mean, not that I'm complaining of course.

And how will I be introduced into the story?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I see... I always had it figured as a power weapon but I'm probably wrong... You will be brought into via the update which will be up tonight..


----------



## Gree

Lord Ramo said:


> I see... I always had it figured as a power weapon but I'm probably wrong... You will be brought into via the update which will be up tonight..


Oh no, it's not a power weapon at all. I've re-read the threat earlier. I just made it a Gladius to make Vandius seem more Roman.


----------



## Necrosis

Didn't Romans use spears and swords?


----------



## Jackinator

A gladius is a short sword, and Therizza yeah, I just thought it sounded weird the fact that he not only mentioned the fact that he was a Veteran of Macragge (perfectly resonable mentioning that) but also the fact that he was a veteran of countless campaigns. The fact that he's a Space Marine should say enough, not to miss the fact that he's a veteran sergeant as well, so, sorry for being cheeky :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Nope, Romans did use Gladius.

http://www.ancientmilitary.com/roman-weapons.htm


----------



## Lord Ramo

Alrighty then cheers, Gree you can keep your gladius then


----------



## Therizza

I wish someone would ask Arminius straight up about his adherence to the Codex...


----------



## Necrosis

Woops, thought Gladius was something else.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Therizza said:


> I wish someone would ask Arminius straight up about his adherence to the Codex...


Haha my character could care less. He's just trying to settle everyone down. We assume because of what chapter ye be from. Looking forward to the talk between Mikhail and Arminius.


----------



## Midge913

PapaSmurf124 said:


> Haha my character could care less. He's just trying to settle everyone down. We assume because of what chapter ye be from. Looking forward to the talk between Mikhail and Arminius.


Oh yes... That should be interesting indeed.


----------



## Doelago

When will we the the update?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well i am writing it up, now, its almost done. Hards work it is


----------



## Doelago

Lord Ramo said:


> Well i am writing it up, now, its almost done. Hards work it is


Hard work? It is indeed, thats the reason I avoid GMing to the best of my abilities, but still I sometimes get some random ideas and start one. They rarely get past update five. :so_happy:


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Lord Ramo said:


> Well i am writing it up, now, its almost done. Hards work it is


Shiit! Must finish response....faster...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Ok, its up at last. I hope this is to everyone's satisfaction. Any help or criticism speak to me... The next update will be next sunday.


----------



## Protoss119

I hope you don't mind if I try to fit Mikhael's response to Arminius in with my next post. Man, I wish I'd thought of pulling the Codex controversy sooner; this is fun!


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Protoss119 said:


> I hope you don't mind if I try to fit Mikhael's response to Arminius in with my next post. Man, I wish I'd thought of pulling the Codex controversy sooner; this is fun!


Haha just do it like I have. Finish what you wanted to say, then move on to what happens after the update.


----------



## Gree

I apologize for my ignorance, but do I just post my character spotting the arrived Thunderhawk and then after all the introductions are made do we move on to the Rhino travel and the 'Stealer' ambush.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Gree, I said that you and LordOfAbsolution have come from a second strike cruiser, so you wouldn't have been with the others. So you arrive before the thunderhawk.


----------



## Gree

Oh, I know that. I'm sorry if I'm being vague here. I'm just trying ot get a sense of what to do. I'm having my character waiting on the pad. Do I already know Doelago and LordofAbsolution's characters if I've been waiting with them?

Basically what I'm asking if I write all the events (Introduction, rhino ride, etc, etc) into one post, or just introduce myself first?


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well you can say you and LordOfAbsolution have conversed, maybe introduce yourself generically to all the marines.


----------



## Gree

Okay, I've done my first post, is that good so far?


----------



## Therizza

Looks good to me


----------



## Protoss119

Yep. It's kind of a gob of an update, so we'll catch up to you.

By the way, excellent posts Therizza! I've been meaning to explore a possible controversy with the Codex and I'm glad we got the opportunity.


----------



## Midge913

Nice couple of posts guys! Keep it up! To the new folks welcome aboard.


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> Hard work? It is indeed, thats the reason I avoid GMing to the best of my abilities, but still I sometimes get some random ideas and start one. They rarely get past update five. :so_happy:


So, no more from that Rp you had going then? :cray: 



Midge913 said:


> Nice couple of posts guys! Keep it up! To the new folks welcome aboard.


Agreed, more players always equals a better Rp.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> So, no more from that Rp you had going then? :cray:


Which one of them? :scratchhead:


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> Which one of them? :scratchhead:


I forget... It was good though...


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> I forget... It was good though...


The one about the Space Hulk, eh?


----------



## Serpion5

I just re-read half the recruitment thread to find out who was playing the crusader and hospitaller. 

Sorry Necrosis, my memory is like a sieve sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## Therizza

Damn, Arminius should just stick to killing. Everything he says pisses people off!


----------



## Protoss119

It's probably not his fault. Space Marines are to the common man as steel is to wood; they don't share a lot in common. And the majority of Stormhunters are cynical bastards anyway.

On a side note, I am tempted to make a Soulstorm reference at some point. METAL BOXES!

P.S. Bonus points to anyone who can guess the historical reference. Hint: Doukas/Komnenos.


----------



## Gree

Protoss119 said:


> P.S. Bonus points to anyone who can guess the historical reference. Hint: Doukas/Komnenos.


Byzantine emperors, the latter was the dynasty that helped restore the Byzantine fourtunes after Manzikert in 1071. Alexis Kommneus was the first of that dynasty I believe.


----------



## Therizza

Yea there needs to be a "How to interact with humans for Dummies" manual given before deploying with a mixed unit.

What's funny is I keep writing Arminius's dialogue not trying to be a bastard, but he keeps ending up that way.


----------



## Protoss119

Gree said:


> Byzantine emperors, the latter was the dynasty that helped restore the Byzantine fourtunes after Manzikert in 1071. Alexis Kommneus was the first of that dynasty I believe.


Correct! Although, it was technically Isaac Komnenos that started the dynasty in 1057 after deposing Michael VI, but he abdicated the throne to Constantine Doukas in 1059 and the Komnenid dynasty didn't come to full power until Alexios took the throne in 1081. Also, Alexios married Irene Doukaina, establishing marital ties between the Komnenos and Doukas families.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Therizza said:


> Yea there needs to be a "How to interact with humans for Dummies" manual given before deploying with a mixed unit.
> 
> What's funny is I keep writing Arminius's dialogue not trying to be a bastard, but he keeps ending up that way.


I think at this point everyone is taking it that way because thats how they want it to be haha


----------



## Therizza

Let's start krumpin' sum a dem nid-boyz eadz!


----------



## Midge913

Sorry I have been behind on a post guys! I have been super busy and haven't had the time. I promise to have one up by tomorrow.


----------



## Gree

Therizza said:


> Let's start krumpin' sum a dem nid-boyz eadz!


Vandius is feeling lonely. He's already introduced himself and nobody's taken notice.


----------



## Therizza

you could make another post working in the marines boarding the rhino after the inquisitor acknowledged you...


----------



## Gree

True, I think I'll try something like that.


----------



## Midge913

My post is up. I greeted Vandius Gree. When is the update as we haven't even gotten to the first genestealer fight yet in anyone's posts?


----------



## Therizza

I have a post written up for when we have our close encounter. i think we should wait for mikhael to lead off, right?


----------



## Midge913

Well the update put Nemius and the Techmarine in charge....


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well I'll just wait for everyone to post up fully before i do the next update. Think I gave you lot a bit of a monster update, but i wanted you to get back into the fight for funzies.


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> Well I'll just wait for everyone to post up fully before i do the next update. Think I gave you lot a bit of a monster update, but i wanted you to get back into the fight for funzies.


Sounds good


----------



## Jackinator

I'm waiting for a response from Necrosis's two characters , otherwise I'm ready to post


----------



## Necrosis

*wrote an exam today*
I'll make a post tonight!


----------



## Therizza

I kind of retconned some dialogue with my last post. Hope no one minds.


----------



## Jackinator

Necrosis said:


> *wrote an exam today*
> I'll make a post tonight!


No no, I'm not complaining, just saying why I've only posted once. Take your time man


----------



## Serpion5

I was waiting for Necrosis as well.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution

sorry for lack of posts guys work fried my brain and its even effecting my building and painting ideas D= I'll post as soon as I can kick it into gear


----------



## Serpion5

Just headbutt the keyboard repeatedly and see what comes up. 

That`s how I write most of my posts. :wink:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Serpion5 said:


> Just headbutt the keyboard repeatedly and see what comes up.
> 
> That`s how I write most of my posts. :wink:




Is there any other way? :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago

... Fucking Russian lessons. They fuck my life up. The amount of homework really screws it up for me. Choosing to study russian was the single worst lesson of my life. 

Will see if I can get something done today, but I doubt it.


----------



## Serpion5

Doelago said:


> ... Fucking Russian lessons. They fuck my life up. The amount of homework really screws it up for me. Choosing to study russian was the single worst lesson of my life.
> 
> Will see if I can get something done today, but I doubt it.


Japanese, Italian, German. 

These are the languages I wanted to learn but couldn`t be motivated to stick with. 

I am just a _Baka._ :laugh: 

Stick with it Doelago. Knowing multiple languages is always a plus. This will be a third for you, right?


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Japanese, Italian, German.
> 
> These are the languages I wanted to learn but couldn`t be motivated to stick with.
> 
> I am just a _Baka._ :laugh:
> 
> Stick with it Doelago. Knowing multiple languages is always a plus. This will be a third for you, right?


4th, but if we count in all the Nordic languages it is the 8th language. :crazy:


----------



## Gree

Doelago said:


> ... Fucking Russian lessons. They fuck my life up. The amount of homework really screws it up for me. Choosing to study russian was the single worst lesson of my life.
> 
> Will see if I can get something done today, but I doubt it.


Just my luck, I choose a moment in the roleplay to join up just as everything was slowing down.


----------



## Midge913

I don't think it is slowing down, I was just waiting to see if anyone else was going to do any more 'getting to know the new guys' posts. If we are all done with that I can make a post that moves things along to the fight part later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Gree

Well I would like that. I just feel it's stalling right now on the Deathwatch end of the things, it seems like the Retinue is about to jump right into action.


----------



## Midge913

ok. I will wait until tomorrow afternoon for anyone else to post up that wants to on the Deathwatch side, then I am going to move things along for us to the fight.


----------



## Jackinator

I wouldn't worry about it stalling, it is a beast of an update so it might just seem like it's going a bit slow


----------



## Protoss119

Yeah. And at any rate, the RP has its slow moments and fast moments. We've made our We'll Be Back roll twice now, and I wouldn't count on our luck running out anytime soon.


----------



## Therizza

As long as Arminius still draws breath, this RP shall not end!

I'm ready to move into the nid ambush, if everyone else is. 
/twiddles thumbs


----------



## Jackinator

Wow, you Space Marines are slow, here's us humans fighting for our lives and you genetically modified super-soldiers are still handing round the tea and buns :laugh:


----------



## PapaSmurf124

lol I think Everyone is waiting on me, and I'm waiting n the tech marine, so...I got the doughnuts!


----------



## Midge913

PapaSmurf124 said:


> lol I think Everyone is waiting on me, and I'm waiting n the tech marine, so...I got the doughnuts!


True, the Inquisitor did put you in charge:grin:


----------



## Doelago

PapaSmurf124 said:


> lol I think Everyone is waiting on me, and I'm waiting n the tech marine, so...I got the doughnuts!


The Techmarine? Me? What have I (not) done? God damned history test... :suicide:


----------



## PapaSmurf124

Doelago said:


> The Techmarine? Me? What have I (not) done? God damned history test... :suicide:


Lol I think you are supposed to know something that you are supposed to tell me or something. I gotta reread the post. Will have something up today formally asking you what you know, because I dont remember if I did or not haha


----------



## Gree

Midge913 said:


> ok. I will wait until tomorrow afternoon for anyone else to post up that wants to on the Deathwatch side, then I am going to move things along for us to the fight.


Okay, did this not happen or something?


----------



## Midge913

Gree said:


> Okay, did this not happen or something?


Sorry mate. No it didn't happen. Things got crazy busy at work and I wasn't able to get a post up. We also are kinda waiting for Doelago to tell us where we are going before we can go there.


----------



## Doelago

Midge913 said:


> Sorry mate. No it didn't happen. Things got crazy busy at work and I wasn't able to get a post up. We also are kinda waiting for Doelago to tell us where we are going before we can go there.


... Sorry guys... History test tomorrow... :headbutt:


----------



## Midge913

Doelago said:


> ... Sorry guys... History test tomorrow... :headbutt:


Alright. If that is the case I will get a post up this afternoon that just says you told us where we are going using the information in the update, unless Papasmurf wants to get the post up that he was talking about..... The retinue is getting a fair pace ahead of us and we do need to catch up.


----------



## Doelago

Midge913 said:


> Alright. If that is the case I will get a post up this afternoon that just says you told us where we are going using the information in the update, unless Papasmurf wants to get the post up that he was talking about..... The retinue is getting a fair pace ahead of us and we do need to catch up.


PM sent. 

Also, if I turn out to be a shitload of trouble it is due to me being in the middle of a shit load of tests right now, and it will remain like that for at least three weeks. So sorry guys for slowing stuff down.


----------



## PapaSmurf124

I will have said post up after class this afternoon


----------



## Midge913

PapaSmurf124 said:


> I will have said post up after class this afternoon


Roger! I will wait until after that then.


----------



## Gree

Alright, I'm just waiting for Protoss to reply and I'll have my character join in with the fight.


----------



## Protoss119

'ere ya go! Hopefully I'm not mistaken in assuming that PDF trooper is a 4th-gen hybrid; gotta be some reason he's averting his eyes, anyhow.


----------



## Therizza

"These aren't the droids you're looking for"... 

"Um, yea, they are"


----------



## Midge913

Nice couple of posts guys! Protoss I am really getting fond of Mikhael's straight forward attitude I think that our two characters are going to get on smashingly.


----------



## Protoss119

Ah hell. I just realized I mixed up when Numetor spoke to Mikhael and when Nemius announced they were moving out. I'm gonna apply a quick edit to rearrange the conversation so that it's consistent with yer post(s). Everything should be fine otherwise.


----------



## Necrosis

I've been feeling some want sick, so I won't be making a post for a few days, sorry guys.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right I know that I have been fairly lax waiting for everyone to get posted up, but the next update will be wednesday. If everyone could post up by then that would be great.


----------



## Protoss119

Right! Looks about time to make our We'll Be Back roll.

I think we're waitin' on these Spess Mehreens to get postin':

Tarvitz
LordAbsolution
Doelago

And as far as I know, these Spess Mehreens have already posted and gotten to the Genestealers:

Me
Therizza
PapaSmurf
Midge
Gree

Thought that might help. I have no idea about the humie retinue, though, but I haven't seen Daaffiejj (or G0DSMACKED, but that's another story) post in a while.


----------



## Midge913

Definitely need a we'll be back roll here. I know that Doelago was having some time constraints with school, but as far as Tarvitz goes I haven't seen a post from him in either the Recruitment or Action thread in some time, so he may have jumped ship. I am not sure about LordOfAbsolution...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well Doelago is an NPC until he comes back, he has already told me. I dont want to have to delay the update again so the update will be posted up regardless on whether or not you have all finished posting. WEDNESDAY is the update day.


----------



## Midge913

Very good! Let's kick some genestealer ass!


----------



## Doelago

Midge913 said:


> I know that Doelago was having some time constraints with school


Ouh, believe me, thats the least of my worries. By a wide margin. At least right now it is. Not that the situation would have changed, but an other matter has popped up.


----------



## Therizza

Do not let your faith wane! The Deathwatch must see this thing through to the bitter end!


----------



## Lord Ramo

i Cant believe that I didnt post yesterday. Something went seriously wrong as i thought it was wednesday today... Thats life for you, I will have the update up in the next two days, can't believe that....


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> i Cant believe that I didnt post yesterday. Something went seriously wrong as i thought it was wednesday today... Thats life for you, I will have the update up in the next two days, can't believe that....


Don't worry about it mate! I have had a week like that as well. Look forward to the update.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Ok once again i have failed to deliver, but life has been more hectic than i could have anticipated. I will post it up by sunday, i have got plenty of free time tomorrow to post it up. Once again my apologies.


----------



## Serpion5

Don`t worry about it.


----------



## Therizza

It's Aliiive!


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah, sorry about my many delays, dammit life!! The next update will be sunday so if everyone could post that would be wonderful. Odds that Nexus dies anyone?


----------



## Therizza

Nexus can't die, he has a 1+ feel no pain roll.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Right I am extending the deadline till wednesday. Out of interest am I setting too much to do in the updates and need to give you more time or scale it back a notch? Also i received word that Doelago has unfortunately decided to leave the rp, and I am still waiting to see if some people are actually in this or have just dissapeared.

If people wish to join still then go ahead, our numbers are taking hits here, though I am determined to go on until the general consensus is that it is dead and should be allowed to leave us...


----------



## Jackinator

I'm good to go if everyone else is, maybe open it for recruitment, we could pick up people along the way, in the manner of Ravenor .


----------



## Gree

I'm still in, I just wasn't sure if this was still alive or not.

I've lost alot of enthusiasm with this roleplay if I can be honest here.


----------



## Therizza

I've been lax in posting due to finals and preparations for graduating from college. Tonight I will get something up. Cheers.


----------



## Midge913

I am still in.

To answer your question Lord Ramo.... It does seem like there is almost too much to cover in the updates, especially if we want to have any character interaction. In my post I suppose I could have gone ahead and dealt with the upper floor search with Vandius, but then I would not have had a chance to interact with Mikhael and then Vandius, hopefully, prior to that search. It does move the plot along a little more slowly but in my opinion it would make a better RP with less to accomplish each update. Just my two cents of course so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Protoss119

I'm still around. Man, May sucks. Thankfully I've got just 2 more AP exams. Good to see that we're all still alive though and dealing with just about the same thing.

But I do agree with Midge here. Personally I'd like more time for the ideologies/psychologies/thought processes of characters and their Chapters (where applicable) to clash, like the thing in the briefing room with Mikhael raeging against the Codex. That sort of thing will also help me to develop my Chapter's ideology a bit more, as Mikhael is for all intents and purposes the average Stormhunter as far as thought processes go.


----------



## Gree

Protoss119 said:


> But I do agree with Midge here. Personally I'd like more time for the ideologies/psychologies/thought processes of characters and their Chapters (where applicable) to clash, like the thing in the briefing room with Mikhael raeging against the Codex. That sort of thing will also help me to develop my Chapter's ideology a bit more, as Mikhael is for all intents and purposes the average Stormhunter as far as thought processes go.


I'd probably have to agree with this. Honestly I'm not too satisfied with the roleplay at the moment. In fact I'm not sure if I have enough time and/or dedication to commit full time.

I'll continue for a bit and see how I like the future of this or not, if I don't......well then I guess you can write Vandius off or something.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m here, and will be until it dies or finishes. I`m enjoying this one.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Thanks for the comments guys, its good to see we still have some players. I will take your constructive criticism into account, and will cut down on what you have to do in each one. Learning curve and all that stuff, in my other rps I went at a slower pace and did smaller content in the updates but those were a while back. If necessary I will extend the update to sunday.


----------



## Gree

Alright,for at least a week I won't be able to reply. You are probably going to have to use Vandius as an NPC for that duration at least.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry people, I had a couple of hectic days, and have barely made time for posts for other rps. I am a little stuck on the next update so it may be a few more days..


----------



## Protoss119

No prob. Life's been hectic for pretty much all of us.


----------



## Midge913

Protoss119 said:


> No prob. Life's been hectic for pretty much all of us.


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Therizza

Crappy response in the action thread, but I just wanted to get it out that Arminius agrees. We could work on the rest of the update if you want? 

Also, it has been hectic for me as well. Graduation, crappy job, applications for a real job etc.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Well on second thoughts if i did an update now, then it would just be going over the old update. I think i will leave it a few more days see if some of our wayward posters return before i update. For those of you waiting I apologize for the many delays..


----------



## Midge913

I just want everyone to know that I am still in but I really won't have time to get a post up until Tuesday at the earliest. Glad to see it is alive again.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m still here Ramo. Valerie was just... taking a nap, is all.


----------

